# Marshall is Crafting the Iron Wall Rack [CLOSED]



## Dufontee (Apr 15, 2020)

CLOSED! Sorry all!


----------



## Khris (Apr 15, 2020)

May I come  I'll tip 99k bells


----------



## imoutos (Apr 15, 2020)

nvm!


----------



## Dufontee (Apr 15, 2020)

@alget Of course! No tip required, feel free to stop by <3


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks for opening your gates!


----------



## Khris (Apr 15, 2020)

Dufontee said:


> @alget Of course! No tip required, feel free to stop by <3


Thanks! I'm on the way, just getting interference

Edit: looks like island is full .


----------



## acnl.nancy (Apr 15, 2020)

hi ii would like to come!


----------



## Dufontee (Apr 15, 2020)

It's filled up right now, but I'm keeping this open until he is done crafting. Appreciate your patience y'all!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020

Marshall is still crafting, going to re-open and update the dodo code.


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 15, 2020)

I would love to stop by with some bells as token.


----------



## Dufontee (Apr 15, 2020)

Sadly it looks like a disconnect caused him to stop, sorry for anyone who was waiting! If you want me to craft the item for you, feel free to PM me


----------

